
Introducing Amazon Coins - lleims
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1781498&highlight=
======
jesheit
It'll be interesting to see if this fails like all of the many other general
purpose micropayment solutions that have been offered in the past.

I don't think that any micropayment system will take root unless it deals with
the mental cost of transactions (a term coined by Clay Shirky).

